# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Android > Tin tức & Thảo luận >  Hướng dẫn cách phá thai bằng thuốc cho nữ giới

## tynatran9291

tuồng như những từ khoá can hệ đến  *cách sử dụng thuốc phá thai an toàn*  đang là một trong những vấn đề được quan tâm bây chừ. Chính nên chi, hôm nay các thầy thuốc tại phòng khám đa khoa hoàn vũ xin san sớt chút ít về thông tin của phương pháp này qua bài viết sau.

chỉ dẫn cách phá thai bằng thuốc an toàn tại nhà là câu hỏi nhận được sự quan tâm rất lớn đến từ độc giả vì việc phá thai an toàn sẽ giúp chị em không phải đối mặt với các biến chứng hiểm như: sót thai, vô sinh,… thậm chí tử vong do các biện pháp phá thai gây ra. Để giải quyết tình trạng đó, dưới đây các chuyên gia của *[replacer_a]* sẽ chỉ dẫn cách phá thai bằng thuốc cho các chị em.



Để bảo đảm quá trình phá thai bằng thuốc an toàn, tránh khỏi các tai nạn trong và sau phá thai có thể gặp phải, chị em cần đáp ứng đầy đủ các tiêu chí sau:

cách sử dụng thuốc phá thai an toàn với thai phụ và thai nhi:

- Phương pháp phá thai bằng thuốc được vận dụng đối với các trường hợp thai nhi dưới 7 tuần tuổi. Trong trường hợp thai nhi trên 7 tuần tuổi cần áp dụng các phương pháp phá thai khác như: hút thai, nạo thai,..

- Để có thể tiến hành cách phá thai bằng thuốc an toàn tại nhà, bác sĩ sẽ tiến hành siêu thanh để rà xem liệu thai nhi đã có ở trong buồng tử cung hay chưa. Trường hợp thai nhi ngoài tử cung, việc uống thuốc phá thai sẽ không đạt được kết quả, do đó bác sĩ sẽ chỉ định các biện pháp can thiệp ngoại khoa khác.

Các chuyên gia khuyến cáo, phá thai bằng thuốc là phương pháp chống chỉ định cho phụ nữ bị thiếu máu, mắc các bệnh suy gan, suy thận, chứng máu khó đông,... Do đó, để quá trình phá thai bằng thuốc được an toàn, đàn bà cần bảo đảm các điều kiện về sức khỏe.



Hướng dẫn cách sử dụng thuốc phá thai an toàn đối với cơ sở y tế

Để quá trình phá thai được đảm bảo an toàn tuyệt đối, thai phụ buộc phải đến các cơ sở y tế uy tín, chất lượng để tiến hành, tuyệt đối không tự ý bỏ thai tại nhà khi chưa có sự thăm khám và chỉ định của thầy thuốc.

Cơ sở y tế tiến hành phá thai nội khoa cần đáp ứng được các tiêu chí sau: hàng ngũ y thầy thuốc chuyên nghiệp, giàu kinh nghiệm đã được đào tạo chuyên sâu về phá thai bằng thuốc. Chất lượng thuốc phá thai được bảo đảm, quy trình quản lý nghiêm ngặt, không để bệnh nhân tự tiện sử dụng thuốc. Tư vấn cụ thể cho thai phụ về các bước phá thai, triệu chứng và những rủi ro có thể gặp phải. Theo dõi chặt quá trình cho phụ nữ uống thuốc phá thai. Sau khi kết thúc đợt uống thứ 2, bác sĩ cần tiếp chuyện theo dõi tình trạng bệnh nhân, tránh tình trạng các tai nạn bất ngờ xảy đến. - Có đầy đủ kiến thức và các trang thiết bị đương đại để đối phó với những cảnh huống, biến chứng bất ngờ sau khi cho thai phụ dùng thuốc phá thai. đề nghị bệnh nhân tái khám để vững chắc quá trình phá thai bằng thuốc được thành công, hạn chế tối đa các hệ lụy sau phá thai chị em có thể gặp phải.

Nếu vẫn còn thắc mắc liên quan đến cách phá thai bằng thuốc, phụ nữ hãy gọi ngay đến hotline *phòng khám đa khoa Hoàn Cầu* theo số (028) 3923 9999 hoặc truy cập ngay website =>> phòng khám đa khoa Hoàn Cầu để biết thêm chi tiết.

----------

